# need help



## countryrodney (Nov 22, 2009)

does any body know any good places to ride in columbus georgia or phenix city alabama


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You wouldnt be too terribly far form SRATV but, they are only open certain times of the year. Other than that, thats about all I know in south alabama.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dirtydog atv park was up around that way in russell county there. dunno if they're still open


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Rocky Creek in culloden. That's about all I know


----------

